# What is it about gore and vore that people like?



## Belatucadros (Apr 4, 2017)

Just out of pure curiosity, why do people like gore and vore? I personally think it's a bit on the nasty side... but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm scared of it, myself...blood makes me queasy, and even horror movies can be hard for me to watch. That, and I just am not a fan of violence, especially graphic violence, so I just avoid it, and look at stuff I like instead.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'm scared of it, myself...blood makes me queasy, and even horror movies can be hard for me to watch. That, and I just am not a fan of violence, especially graphic violence, so I just avoid it, and look at stuff I like instead.


I'd have to agree! I mean, why would you want to see you or someone else's character all mangled or in pieces?!


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Hard to say what fascinates me so fully with the dismembering of another being.  Snuffing out the life of another is just so... satisfying to see.  Blood and gore, bodily fluids and internal organs are the soft, squishy center of a being, making it... ever so personal.
In fact, I don't enjoy vore unless it involves some manner of gore.  Hard vore only, you could say.
Death and violence and blood and gore give a spark of a rush, almost like a small bit of adrenaline to satisfy me.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 4, 2017)

Ooooooohhhhhhh dear. I just looked at gore and vore for the first time. I keep finding out about these little subgroups within the fandom that seem a lot more hardcore, a long way from the colour and cuteness I enjoy. It definitely not to my tastes, but then again I guess that's why we have the fandom, a place to explore alternatives.


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

*I *have a strong affiliation with medical things, including wounds that're caused that need to be repaired. Used to watching surgery videos made available for medical study, and taxidermy ones, you see. Used to preform taxidermy myself in the past, too. I'm vastly interested in how far someone can push the human body, the tranquility of how death looks, how comforting/calming gore in general, alive or dead, to me is just,.. really calming. It's something that helps keep back my anxiety, and helps keep any mood swings in check. Not to mention it's extremely fun to draw, something where I typically have my characters being the victim of various fatal or nonfatal things. Doesn't matter if the character is scared, in pain, enjoys it, or is meh towards it tbh. I thoroughly enjoy fruit gore too though, which is a kind that doesn't have _any _organs or blood in it. Just looks like you cut open a fruit. Vore on the other hand, is definitely not my forte; it makes me extremely nauseous and anxious to see, not to mention grosses me out in general.

*N*eedless to say, I'm a 'chew and then swallow' kind of fellow if I must view any kind of vore. Aka, vore that involves actually tearing the victim apart, which in the end is no longer considered vore by many and just gore in the end. Also, to note, I do actually have the genetic trait of viewing blood making me extremely faint to the point where my vision starts getting blacked out by fuzzies, though this only recently within the past few months began being an issue. Not something I intend on letting get in the way of one of my favorite things to draw and/or view, however.

*E*dit : To add, I don't view gore in a sexual nature at all. It's not a fetish of mine. If it were, I'd purely call it guro in that case, which is the name used for erotic gore. For most, vore's purely a fetish thing, at least as I've been told by those who like vore.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 4, 2017)

Whatever floats your boat, I guess!


----------



## AustinB (Apr 4, 2017)

Future serial killers: The thread


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Future serial killers: The thread


*W*ho says it's 'future'? :'^3c

*J*ust pulling your leg. I'm not one. Hopefully.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 4, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Future serial killers: The thread


 Amen I say fucking amen!* *shuts bible**


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhh dear. I just looked at gore and vore for the first time. I keep finding out about these little subgroups within the fandom that seem a lot more hardcore, a long way from the colour and cuteness I enjoy. It definitely not to my tastes, but then again I guess that's why we have the fandom, a place to explore alternatives.



It is certainly a ways from the cuter, fluffier aspects, to be sure! Though, oddly, I have seen examples of 'cute' vore, where there isn't any 'gore' and it looks very cartoony. It's not my thing, but I'm not one to judge...to each their own, as the saying goes. And as in the animal kingdom, certain animals attack and eat other animals as a matter of life, so I can see how this could insinuate itself into artwork of various types.

I'm just very squeemish...even if I have to give blood, I gotta close my eyes, and not look!


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

*G*iving blood makes me vomit and sometimes pass out, not gonna lie. @Simo , I'm with you on the extremely squeemish thing. 

*S*till just a strange person with the whole gore thing oops


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

I feel like I'm going to get stabbed by just reading this thread


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm actually nigh-pathologically afraid of blood and injury in real life, at least in part because of some really traumatic things that happened to me when I was little, but in art... it's a lot more complicated. Partly because when you have a history of really nasty self-harm fantasies tied to suicidal ideation and a history of trauma, it's actually pretty cathartic to look at or create something really gruesome and intense, because it's a release of all that tension and horror, and quite often like a secret handshake letting you in on the fact that someone else shares your secret fears and fascinations. No longer being alone and afraid is a powerful thing, particularly when it's forged over a shared unease.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I'm actually nigh-pathologically afraid of blood and injury in real life, at least in part because of some really traumatic things that happened to me when I was little, but in art... it's a lot more complicated. Partly because when you have a history of really nasty self-harm fantasies tied to suicidal ideation and a history of trauma, it's actually pretty cathartic to look at or create something really gruesome and intense, because it's a release of all that tension and horror, and quite often like a secret handshake letting you in on the fact that someone else shares your secret fears and fascinations. No longer being alone and afraid is a powerful thing, particularly when it's forged over a shared unease.



That's really fascinating, thanks for sharing. It's awful you've had to go through so much and I'm glad vore helps you. It's interesting that's something can be difficult to comprehend at first but has more depth when you really take the time to look.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> That's really fascinating, thanks for sharing. It's awful you've had to go through so much and I'm glad vore helps you. It's interesting that's something can be difficult to comprehend at first but has more depth when you really take the time to look.


I'm not really a vore person myself, but I appreciate your understanding regardless. Violence in art is always a touchy subject, and I value empathy in these situations quite highly.

Incidentally, though, vore is actually kind of an odd quasi-academic fascination for me, in that it's a shade off from a few things I do like, and while I've had many people explain its appeal to me, it's so very different from my own experience that I find it difficult to fully comprehend. It's a bit like macrophilia in that I'm almost charmed by the fact that it exists and pleases people while still being entirely baffled by it.


----------



## Royn (Apr 4, 2017)

Dont swallow anything without chewing on it first, and sometimes even playing with it first then chewing it then swallowing it, if its food.  HENCE.  My vore always turns to gore which is just an obscure way of saying I enjoy eating food.


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

Royn said:


> Dont swallow anything without chewing on it first, and sometimes even playing with it first then chewing it then swallowing it, if its food.  HENCE.  My vore always turns to gore which is just an obscure way of saying I enjoy eating food.


You're my spirit animal


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a "zero" tolerance for gore and violence.

---------

But for vore?
Uh...I'm not sure where it even started. I just remember when I was little that I would play with my Dino nuggets, pretending I was some super Dino, eating all the ketchup-soaked heads off of dinosaurs.
But...after that. I mean. I honestly don't know. I'm not sure where I received my vote ferish from, nor do I know why I enjoy looking at it.

For me in particular, (yes there are apparently different kinds of vore that I learned about recently), I prefer looking at "soft vore" and sometimes a little digestion.
This means I like things where one being swallows the other being whole (no crunching/chewing or bloody messes). And depending on the relationship of the characters, sometimes digestion where the person that got eaten finally gets broken down and dies.

Now to answer the question for the thread:
*What is so appealing about it?*

Well since Theres different types of vore and perspective, it varies from person to person.
But personally, there is something that really sticks out to me when I see the throat bulging out while the being is getting swallowed. There is something about the idea of dominance and feeling powerless while being broken down within the stomach that just seems oddly appealing.

According to some searches though, vore has been linked to the root of wilderness hunting and predation/dominance scenarios.


Overall, I don't really mind vore though.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 4, 2017)

For gore: a lot of people seem to view it as a fascination rather than a fetish and seem to find it calming/intriguing in some way. Also, as this thread has pointed out, apparently it can also serve as a coping mechanism and way of exploring something less than appealing IRL.

As for vore? Some view it as one of the ultimate extensions of the Dom/Sub dynamic or as an incredible act of intimacy or closeness. For some it plays into the snuff fetish or can tie into the gore fascination.

Honestly, humans have screwed up minds and they find things fascinating that, normally, they probably shouldn't. I'll leave my opinion of both topics unspoken.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Jarren said:


> For gore: a lot of people seem to view it as a fascination rather than a fetish and seem to find it calming/intriguing in some way. Also, as this thread has pointed out, apparently it can also serve as a coping mechanism and way of exploring something less than appealing IRL.
> 
> As for vore? Some view it as one of the ultimate extensions of the Dom/Sub dynamic or as an incredible at of intimacy or closeness. For some it plays into the snuff fetish or can tie into the gore fascination.
> 
> Honestly, humans have screwed up minds and they find things fascinating that, normally, they probably shouldn't. I'll leave my opinion of both topics unspoken.


I mean, maybe it's because I'm vanilla but how can people accept something that extreme as BDSM? That's called murder


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 4, 2017)

It just helps give me a sense of control over something (a fealing I don't get a lot irl) and it's just satisfying tbfh


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

It annoys me because you can't depict any otherwise explainable or logically consistent scene (ex. A monster eating a pedestrian) without it being tarnished as vore (which is often times simply for the sake of fulfilling the fetish rather than making it realistic like the hypothetical monster, which would likely eat people for the sake of sustaining itself). 


 Off topic: What annoys me even more is when you draw something that isn't even supposed to be a fetish, yet there's someone out there who suddenly thinks you're the person they've been looking for. Like, noooooooooooooo. No disrespect, but noooooooooo.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 4, 2017)

I like gore simply because of how dark it is. I've always been a fan of the dark, creepy, horrifying, and demonic, and I count gore in that.

Vore though? It's just weird. I don't get it.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I mean, maybe it's because I'm vanilla but how can people accept something that extreme as BDSM? That's called murder


Logically, yes. That said, due to the fantasy nature of, honestly, both these topics, some reason themselves a way around the ordinarily fatal outcomes of both situations through all manner of Deus ex machina.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

Kipekee Reddington said:


> I like gore simply because of how dark it is. I've always been a fan of the dark, creepy, horrifying, and demonic, and I count gore in that.
> 
> Vore though? It's just weird. I don't get it.



*SAME.*


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Dei ex machinae.



I don't know why but that spelling pisses me off. There's not really any case to use declensions so Deus ex Machina is correct


----------



## Jarren (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I don't know why but that spelling pisses me off. There's not really any case to use declensions so Deus ex Machina is correct


There ya go, I fixed it.

All better?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhh dear. I just looked at gore and vore for the first time. I keep finding out about these little subgroups within the fandom that seem a lot more hardcore, a long way from the colour and cuteness I enjoy. It definitely not to my tastes, but then again I guess that's why we have the fandom, a place to explore alternatives.


Just wait until you find out about scat and cub porn. This fandom has so many whacked-out subcultures it makes you wonder how those people are in real life.

As for the topic, eh, nothing surprises me in this fandom anymore, so I've normalized to the worst of it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, why do people like gore and vore? I personally think it's a bit on the nasty side... but that's just my opinion.



Not to hop on the bandwagon too hard here, but there's a pretty valid reason to dislike it or find it nasty as you say, both are fatalistic and at times, outright malevolent in it's depiction. If you've ever seen a vore submission depicting "digestion" you know what I'm talking about. Though there are sub-facets of it that involve people saying, "Oh, I only like the swallowing part!", or "I just like a little blood, not full blown snuff!".  Though, it's still weird imo, though to be fair, most fetishes are by their nature I suppose.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I mean, maybe it's because I'm vanilla but how can people accept something that extreme as BDSM? That's called murder


I doubt there's many, if any, people who would seriously consider it "part of" BDSM-as-a-feasible-RL-kink. That does not preclude it from playing on very similar dynamics to the point where it can become an extension of an individual's taste for D/s and/or S&M. For many subs the attraction in D/s scenes lies in large part in the power exchange, where they relinquish a large part of their own agency to the dom, and this also involves a large portion of trust. Being swallowed whole could quite plausibly push similar buttons, depending on the exact flavor of vore. Other subs may be attracted to perceived helplessness, which could fit well in with fatal vore/gore, where one party literally has the power of life and death over the victim.

I'm not personally "into" vore/gore, but I've drawn some of it in the past, and I dabble in making pretty heavy BDSM artwork and other hard kink from time to time. I can simply see where there may be some overlap between the two.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 5, 2017)

Can't we all just agree that people have magical fantasies?

It just becomes a problem when people don't know where to draw the line between real life and fantasy


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 5, 2017)

The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror episode with the "fog that turns you inside-out" gave me an extremely awkward boner when i was nine. i always had a theory that fetishes are developed in childhood by awkward arousal and association but even with that said, i still have NO idea why some people like gore-porn. i don't even much care for gore in movies or other forms of fiction. Whatever floats your boat, i guess...


----------



## Randon (Apr 9, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Can't we all just agree that people have magical fantasies?
> 
> It just becomes a problem when people don't know where to draw the line between real life and fantasy


Yeah but whether or not one considers anothers imagination weird as fuck is always subjective though. It's the magical realm of opinions were everyone _exists *maybe!*_ ...and hell if I'm not pro imagination!


Imagination: You do you, and nobody cares _maybe_ or cares _probably_. Happy? Great, I am too. Isn't it wonderful? I do realize we are talking about people getting off to the devouring and maul of others. But I guess its ok.

As one of my favorite sayings goes: This world is basically a giant cheeseball. The great world eater will seize this grand daddy of cheese balls, and swallow it whole. So he is out for all of his bites whole, and he's out for your soul!

You like dragons? You like vore? We will all one day be satisfied.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2017)

Quite frankly, I don't understand why people like gore and/or vore. I find it utterly disgusting.

But I do respect people's right to like whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 9, 2017)

Hm...I wonder what exactly inspires people to have a specific fetish anyway?
Is it the way they grew up? Does it naturally occur? Is it a little bit of both?

I don't know where half my fetishes stemmed from so...


----------



## estiniens (Apr 9, 2017)

I can't stand vore, but I'm a fan of gore. I don't really have a reason I just think it's satisfying to look at artistically.

Edit: Let me specify that I don't think of gore as a fetish, it's just a fun thing to draw and a fun thing to look at. Again, artistically.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 9, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Hm...I wonder what exactly inspires people to have a specific fetish anyway?
> Is it the way they grew up? Does it naturally occur? Is it a little bit of both?
> 
> I don't know where half my fetishes stemmed from so...


Associations and fixations made during cognitive development I'd imagine. Freud postulated something like that anyhow, and I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Randon (Apr 9, 2017)

estiniens said:


> I can't stand vore, but I'm a fan of gore. I don't really have a reason I just think it's satisfying to look at artistically.
> 
> Edit: Let me specify that I don't think of gore as a fetish, it's just a fun thing to draw and a fun thing to look at. Again, artistically.





Kipekee Reddington said:


> I like gore simply because of how dark it is. I've always been a fan of the dark, creepy, horrifying, and demonic, and I count gore in that.
> 
> Vore though? It's just weird. I don't get it.



I'm going to have to say, I completely agree, I absolutely love drawing bloody and violent imagery. I just love to, it's incredibley satisfying and intense in nature. I could do it all the time and not get bored. Sure it's not a sexual thing for me, but it doesn't mean I can't enjoy the hell out of it. That and I can get creative with it, its suprising how much one can accomplish with only one color. 

Ok, if you couldn't tell I'm quite the edgelord. No shame in that I suppose. There is a time and place for everything. Sure, I am not _always_ batman. But, when I am batman, well I'm motherfucking batman.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Associations and fixations made during cognitive development I'd imagine. Feud postulated something like that anyhow, and I'm inclined to agree.



Take off with that Freudian stuff, eh?

This is strictly an anti-Freudian forum


----------



## Jarren (Apr 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Take off with that Freudian stuff, eh?
> 
> This is strictly an anti-Freudian forum


Okay Sergei, what's your explanation then? I can't postulate anything better, frankly. That's the best one I can come up with.

Also, let it be known that I do not normally put much stock in Freudian psychology.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Okay Sergei, what's your explanation then? I can't postulate anything better, frankly. That's the best one I can come up with.
> 
> Also, let it be known that I do not normally put much stock in Freudian psychology.



Oh no, _some _of Freudian therories actually hold water but they're so few


But honestly it comes as part of one of 3 things:

- Exposure of it over periods and associating it with arousal
- Seeing common connections in other pleasures that coincide with it; what it would be for gore I don't want to know
- Forcing yourself to associate it with arousal. Similar to 1 but instead of accidental or curiosity it's literally forcing yourself

But then again I'm no psychologist


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

The appeal of violence is easy, as we're all descended from hunter gathers who killed in order to survive. Tens of thousands of years later, those primal instincts are still very much a part of us and no matter how much bullshit social conditioning is glued to us, that inner caveman will live on roaring and smashing at the walls with his club. Deny him and you're denying an integral part of yourself, and that way lies madness (not the good kind of madness, the self destructive type). 

Vore is interesting as it has elements of bondage and submission to it. Really its incredibly Freudian, the whole idea is being inside someone else's stomach right? I see it as a sort of returning to the safety and security of the womb. Aliens, cocoons or tentacles can go with it really well if the idea of transforming appeals to you


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Praetor Pragmus said:


> The appeal of violence is easy, as we're all descended from hunter gathers who killed in order to survive. Tens of thousands of years later, those primal instincts are still very much a part of us and no matter how much bullshit social conditioning is glued to us, that inner caveman will live on roaring and smashing at the walls with his club. Deny him and you're denying an integral part of yourself, and that way lies madness (not the good kind of madness, the self destructive type).
> 
> Vore is interesting as it has elements of bondage and submission to it. Really its incredibly Freudian, the whole idea is being inside someone else's stomach right? I see it as a sort of returning to the safety and security of the womb. Aliens, cocoons or tentacles can go with it really well if the idea of transforming appeals to you



Stomach =/= womb


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

They're very close, the whole point is symbolism.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Praetor Pragmus said:


> They're very close, the whole point is symbolism.



One is gestation and development
The other is an agonizing death and despair

It's fuckin' poetic I'll give you that, but not symbolic


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

Poetry is symbolic. ^_^


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

I just thought of something else. Gestation isn't removed from death at all. Like any biological function the threat of death or something going terribly wrong isn't far behind. On a more broader sense, death gives way to new life. Farmer kills cattle and makes hamburgers out of them. Meat is protein, protein is a necessity for...nocturnal activities. The farmer's wife become pregnant. The cycle goes on and on.

Or perhaps or more direct example? A weeb's badly drawn OC is eaten by their one true waifu and they're lying curled up like a fetus, often satisfied. dA is full of such drawings. In my observation, there's definitely and element of returning to the womb underlying the concept. Then again I'm only speculating.

As for despair, ever been around a pregnant woman? The mood swings alone...(shudders)

Tying back into violence....the threat of death tends to be an adrenaline rush. Excitement. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Praetor Pragmus said:


> Poetry is symbolic. ^_^


Not all poetry is symbolic



Praetor Pragmus said:


> I just thought of something else. Gestation isn't removed from death at all. Like any biological function the threat of death or something going terribly wrong isn't far behind. On a more broader sense, death gives way to new life. Farmer kills cattle and makes hamburgers out of them. Meat is protein, protein is a necessity for...nocturnal activities. The farmer's wife become pregnant. The cycle goes on and on.
> 
> Or perhaps or more direct example? A weeb's badly drawn OC is eaten by their one true waifu and they're lying curled up like a fetus, often satisfied. dA is full of such drawings. In my observation, there's definitely and element of returning to the womb underlying the concept. Then again I'm only speculating.
> 
> ...



Association with birth is joy and beginning. Death isn't as commonly widespread and as such rarely has such connotations.

Food is the key to life but meat is not expressly required to live as there are alternatives available to be strictly meat free without requiring death of an animal

That just loops back to agonizing death because, no matter what you might think, being dissolved by a powerful acid is painful as all fuck. There won't be serenity, there's only pain before blacking out

As I stated earlier, birth and bearing have a much higher air of happiness than any misery. Unless you're some poor shmuck who got roped in because of some terrible court ruling

Death is death and most people are too afraid and, depending on the death, in too much pain to recognize anything else before they die


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

Your ideas are very fundamental, rigid. Like sardines packed and vacuum sealed into a box. You leave no room for alternatives. I try to push the boundaries of what can be perceived as beautiful, death included.

Also, life is pain, and strife, and drama, and horror. But when you die the pain is over. That is the very nature of serenity sir! 

Can you cite me some poetry that isn't symbolic of something? I want to read this, I bet you I could find some symbolism if I squint hard enough at it.


----------



## lajm (Apr 10, 2017)

no fucking idea how someone can get turned on by the idea of getting swallowed


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Praetor Pragmus said:


> Your ideas are very fundamental, rigid. Like sardines packed and vacuum sealed into a box. You leave no room for alternatives. I try to push the boundaries of what can be perceived as beautiful, death included.
> 
> Also, life is pain, and strife, and drama, and horror. But when you die the pain is over. That is the very nature of serenity sir!
> 
> Can you cite me some poetry that isn't symbolic of something? I want to read this, I bet you I could find some symbolism if I squint hard enough at it.



It's called being logical. While a bit of imagination is good, the most it'll do for you is hinder you in the long run. If this were my classroom and you my student then sure, I'd give you merit for it.


"I like eating food
It is tasty and wholesome
Always choose wisely"

- Haiku on forum post circa 1374 detailing the fight for Polish independence;
Published by Nero the Great


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

Your poem is symbolic of the of author's own avarice, put on display with his tongue jutting through his cheek. . 

No. Logic alone is not hampered by emotional recoil. 

Anywho, we've gotten off topic.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

Praetor Pragmus said:


> Your poem is symbolic of the of author's own avarice, put on display with his tongue jutting through his cheek. .
> 
> No. Logic alone is not hampered by emotional recoil.
> 
> Anywho, we've gotten off topic.



You're reading into it too much mate. The author likes food and that's as far as it goes. Same argument as the whole "the drapes were blue" type shtick. If it were English class then sure, I'd be force to allow that kind of bullshitting, but I'm not teaching it~

And like I said, _some _imagination is good. Too much and you become cuckoo


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh come now where's your sense of adventure sir? 

Also, cuckoo? Was that a crack at my avian avatar? Are prejudiced towards ravens?! Preposterous! For shame! I am clearly whangdoodle. Do you have any oompa loompas? I'm starved.


----------



## Rant (Apr 10, 2017)

The only reason I can come up with for why a Gore picture should even be is if one was writing a story and needed the stomach turning image to convey the suffering or etc. 

But that's not what Gore/vore is for, how it turns anyone on is beyond me. :/


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 11, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Hm...I wonder what exactly inspires people to have a specific fetish anyway?
> Is it the way they grew up? Does it naturally occur? Is it a little bit of both?
> 
> I don't know where half my fetishes stemmed from so...


Typically, as has been mentioned by someone else, fetishes stem from repeat exposal to it in situations where arousal is simultaneous. Someone can develop the fetish for vore simply by _knowing_ that it's a fetish and seeing if it's something that applies to them, or whatever the case may be.




Rant said:


> The only reason I can come up with for why a Gore picture should even be is if one was writing a story and needed the stomach turning image to convey the suffering or etc.
> 
> But that's not what Gore/vore is for, how it turns anyone on is beyond me. :/


Personally, gore isn't a fetish for me, and gore, at least for me, is something of a coping mechanism for my anxiety. It's extremely calming, especially if it's to the point of death. Or even just painting the remains of a long taken over by plants deer corpse or something, it's just,.. really calming. I find death as a topic in whole to be calming, and wounds are calming as I associate them with my various hospital trips (which I've had quite a few), and I consider medical things extremely calming too. Plus yadda yadda, stuff I said on the first page. Folks who have gore turn them on though, I can imagine probably are sadists and it went to an extreme point. There's an extreme version of every fetish, after all.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> Typically, as has been mentioned by someone else, fetishes stem from repeat exposal to it in situations where arousal is simultaneous. Someone can develop the fetish for vore simply by _knowing_ that it's a fetish and seeing if it's something that applies to them, or whatever the case may be.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, gore isn't a fetish for me, and gore, at least for me, is something of a coping mechanism for my anxiety. It's extremely calming, especially if it's to the point of death. Or even just painting the remains of a long taken over by plants deer corpse or something, it's just,.. really calming. I find death as a topic in whole to be calming, and wounds are calming as I associate them with my various hospital trips (which I've had quite a few), and I consider medical things extremely calming too. Plus yadda yadda, stuff I said on the first page. Folks who have gore turn them on though, I can imagine probably are sadists and it went to an extreme point. There's an extreme version of every fetish, after all.


I can dig the Times New Roman font by why do you always post with font size 3?


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 11, 2017)

Gore is aesthetically pleasing in a cathartic sort of way - just like watching buildings explode or cars/trains crash, it's fascinating to see "living" characters being physically damaged. I mean, it can be really fun to slash somebody into pieces in Mortal Kombat or watch grotesque violence in Superjail as long as it's unrealistic enough. Of course, there are people who just like watching people suffer, in fiction or not, but those are vast minority of weirdos, after all.

Vore is a whole other territory, so yeah, not going to delve into it.


----------



## Mutton (Apr 16, 2017)

I figure the reasons are vast, but to perhaps shed some light on this thread as someone who is very involved with gore(Drawing it), and for anyone fascinated by psychology;

It's about the violence. That's it. Long story short, somewhere along the way a connection was made between violence and sexual stimulation. It's not about something suffering, not within itself, but that it is dead. It's something that is within your realm of control. Sort of like people with an eating disorder, or who self-harm. Obviously it's still not quite the same, but to pinpoint the idea of control- there it is.

I want to say that blood and guts come with the territory, because if I'm being honest, it originally had nothing to do with those two features, and everything to do with the act of mutilation. My brain did not fixate on internal organs, for instance, only the primitive idea of mangling something, but it would be a lie to say that these thoughts, visions, and ideas did not evolve into a more gruesome picture over time, because they did.

Vore is something else entirely, and not really my element, but it can nevertheless be fun to draw.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 18, 2017)

I won't pretend to truly understand the logic behind why people like such things, but some of the responses from those who do have a fancy for this sort of thing make some sort of sense. Some people use the thing they have issue with to treat their discomfort with it, some people have an interest in medical science and take a scientific interest in the body and how it works/what's in it, etc. Both valid ways to think, and I think no less of anyone for their coping methods or academic interests, so long as they are respectful of others' sensibilities and aren't legitimately hurting anyone.

Personally, I can't stomach looking at anything worse than minor injuries. Depending on the severity of the injury I see, I may feel anything from a pang in my gut to faintness or nausea. On some occasions when I accidentally stumble upon something most unsightly, I have a physical reaction of anxiety. Similar to what you would experience if something gave you a terrible fright, though I wouldn't necessarily call the material frightening.
I also find such material quite disturbing in a mental way, as well. Visual imagery sticks with me, and I've had cases wherein in was very literally difficult to sleep at night because of something disturbing I had seen.

Beyond that, I've had experiences in the past- not with terrible injury, but with suffering. I don't necessarily fear my own suffering (I don't tend to feel sorry for myself), but I cannot stand to see other things suffer, particularly if there's no way for me to help. I've cared for too many animals through terminal illness and injury, some cases leaving a permanent mark on my consciousness that I don't think I'll ever overcome.

But frankly, I don't think I'd want to. Overall, these sobering brushes with suffering and understanding what it means to be helpless in the face of pain and death have made me a better person, and re-awakened a stronger sense of compassion in me that I feel I'd begun to forget as I became an adult. I think that the benefits of these experiences are worth the pain it took to get here, and the subsequent discomfort with such topics.
I'm glad to be the person who wades into the pool in my clothes to save a dragonfly, or reaches for the cup and slip of paper after spotting a huge spider in the house, rather than a shoe. And I'm fine with being the person who feels ill upon seeing gore in any media. It's just part and parcel of my human experience, and I'm okay with that.

There are some things that are difficult for people to process, for many reasons- and everyone has a slightly different way of processing such things.

-Edit- I'll probably come back and reformat this, it's hard for me to gather and arrange my thoughts on topics like these.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm really bored at the moment, so I'm gonna jump in... Due to the way that I'm wired, I can understand "soft vore" a little bit, since it's somewhat like encasement. Which I love, by the way. As for "hard vore"... That's "Nightmare Fuel", as Sergei Sohomo once said about some of the stuff that I like. But, to each their own, I guess. As long as it doesn't manifest itself in real life.


----------



## Julen (Apr 18, 2017)

Vore? No fucking clue. Gives me nightmares every time i think about it, and the urge to lock myself in a room and never get out intensifies considerably.



Gore though. You gotta think of this like if it was a destruction video on YouTube. You know those people that destroy phones, tvs, monitors and get a load of views? Yeah. Well it's something like that. It's to see what's the outcome, what happens after x or y actions or events.
And well, violence and gore has become a prevalent subject in our society anyways. Look at movies like Saw or The Cube. Pretty much based around gore, blood and guts. It's also curiosity. I always liked human anatomy and things like that, so i sometimes like to see how bodies could react to trauma or similar events. You can call it "weird" or "fucked up", but i just prefer to call it "being curious"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

Julen said:


> Vore? No fucking clue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I forgot about gore! Like you said, I under the appeal of smashing stuff. Hell, when I'm bored or need to blow off steam, sometimes I play GTA 4 just to smash some cars up 'till there's nothing left. (Sorta like that song...) However.... I draw the line when said object is biological. It's one thing smashing something into bits of glass and scrap metal, but blood and guts is way over the top.


----------



## Julen (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. I forgot about gore! Like you said, I under the appeal of smashing stuff. Hell, when I'm bored or need to blow off steam, sometimes I play GTA 4 just to smash some cars up 'till there's nothing left. (Sorta like that song...) However.... I draw the line when said object is biological. It's one thing smashing something into bits of glass and scrap metal, but blood and guts is way over the top.


Meh. L4D2 could also be an example for this. Players would try to get their hands on more powerful firearms and blow more stuff up. If you think about it, weapons in the game make nearly the same damage, but the outcome is different. More gore, more guts, more blood.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

Gore can be interesting depending on the subject. But what I can't stand is when 12 year old wannabe edgelords use gore to be edgy. On top, it's not original. 
As for vore I don't really know. My guess is that people like the idea of being in power. Though, I heard some people like it to be safe like in a womb, which I find even dumber than edgy gore. You eat to get fed, otherwise they would starve. Probably security issues. I heard from friends how some of these people get offended over the mention or inclusion of digestion.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Though, I heard some people like it to be safe like in a womb, which I find even dumber than edgy gore..


I don't know why, but I found that hilarious.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know why, but I found that hilarious.


I had an idea somebody would find that funny. If you want to feel safe, live in a military bunker.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As for "hard vore"... That's "Nightmare Fuel", as Sergei Sohomo once said about some of the stuff that I like.



I don't know why this cracked me up


Julen said:


> Vore? No fucking clue. Gives me nightmares every time i think about it, and the urge to lock myself in a room and never get out intensifies considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I only like watching iPhones get destroyed because I hate apple and it brings the ensuing rage. I don't like gore because it involves a living being

But apple products deserve to be scrapped


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I don't know why this cracked me up
> 
> Because it was something that you said to me in the past?
> 
> ...



And, yeah. I agree. Apple SUCKS!!! People aren't exaggerating when they say that they "jailbreak" their iPhones!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, yeah. I agree. Apple SUCKS!!! People aren't exaggerating when they say that they "jailbreak" their iPhones!


Wow! How did I make something that I said part of your quote? 
"Because it was something that you said to me in the past? " was supposed to be a reply....


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know. But people are into feet which i do not understand. But they probably share the same confusion about *cough* underwear. It's just hawt. Why? It just is. One that I do not dig is stuff involving pain. I hate pain, but my quasi-ex digs it a bit. He just does.  Kinks are just like that.


----------



## FlareWoofs (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm dont like vore.  It makes me wince.  I tend to get acid reflux, so the idea of someone hanging out inside a stomach is just...eeehh.


----------



## mox7 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mm, vore might have to do with submission and domination. I can eat a person... or I can be eaten. Either way gore and vore do not appeal to me. Fetishes are often personal and irrational.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 21, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I don't think we've had a single person admit to having a gore fetish in this thread. Unless I've missed a post or two somewhere, it seems that people here like it strictly for other reasons. This makes me wonder how niche, as a fetish, it even is.


There was a guy way at the beginning of the thread, I think.

...I guess I sort of count, barely. I'm not going to get too into it, because it's not really anyone's business, but biting is an interest, as is inflicting pain more generally. But again, it's tied up (haha) in more complicated feelings.


----------



## Troj (Apr 23, 2017)

Fur What It's Worth interviewed a vore enthusiast a while ago. As I recall, they liked the idea of being "safe" in someone's belly. I don't get it, but there you are.

Similar to what others have said, from where I sit, vore seems to have an S&M flavor.

I get that people enjoy the feelings of eustress ("fun-fear") and shock they experience while watching gory horror films, but I surely do not understand gore as a *sexual fetish.* I like forms of body horror, but when gore enters the picture, my brain goes, "Welp, I'll be in the other room if you need me."


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 26, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, why do people like gore and vore? I personally think it's a bit on the nasty side... but that's just my opinion.


Fuck vore, I hate that shit man. WTF....

As far as gore goes, I love it. Used to be afraid of the sight of blood, but now I love it. It exciting to see, I don't jack off to gore but I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## KoolenKitKat (Apr 26, 2017)

I can't imagine people masturbating to SAW movies. I just... think it's a bit scary to think people are sexually aroused by people getting mangled/mauled/dismembered/killed... well, you get the picture. To each their own, though.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 26, 2017)

Troj said:


> Fur What It's Worth interviewed a vore enthusiast a while ago. As I recall, they liked the idea of being "safe" in someone's belly. I don't get it, but there you are.
> 
> Similar to what others have said, from where I sit, vore seems to have an S&M flavor.
> 
> I get that people enjoy the feelings of eustress ("fun-fear") and shock they experience while watching gory horror films, but I surely do not understand gore as a *sexual fetish.* I like forms of body horror, but when gore enters the picture, my brain goes, "Welp, I'll be in the other room if you need me."


But the stomach is a guaranteed death


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But the stomach is a guaranteed death


Because of a little process called "digestion". Doesn't anybody think about that?


----------



## Troj (Apr 26, 2017)

^^^I can't _not_ think of that, but that's why I'm definitely not the intended audience for vore.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Apr 29, 2017)

real life gore grosses me out and extremely disgusts me, but i enjoy 2D gore a lot. i think it's because it makes something that is 2D not so flat by digging out their insides. also that it's supposed to be inside but is outside fascinates me. i'm not a big fan of digesting something whole, but i can see the attraction in it (something that is supposed to be outside is now inside).


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 29, 2017)

Honestly, not a huge gore fan. I mean I guess it's cool if I'm jamming some Dying Fetus or Cannibal Corpse. But I really don't understand it as for as this fandom goes.
But humans themselves are notoriously morbid. I think it's actually a survival instinct. Like watching from a safe distance to learn.

Vore, on the other hand, I have no idea. It almost always seems to be tied into some sexual fantasy.


----------



## Activoid (May 1, 2017)

Like as for the original post, are we talking like sexual fetish or just an affinity or curiosity?

I personally think the sexual fetish aspects of those things are absolutely terrible paraphilias to have, gore especially, but I think gore is interesting from a medical and scientific standpoint. I can't look at real life pictures of gore for very long, though, because it makes me feel sick and dizzy. But I have a lot of violent stories and characters that I illustrate and I like to draw them in precarious (and messy) situations that they happen to get themselves into. I don't find any sexual pleasure in that, though. Yuck. <_>


----------

